# Pregnant Boer goat



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

I have a first freshner 2 year old Boer goat that has been giving me mixed signs wheather she's going kid or not. Her due date was Friday January 5th. The past 2-3 days she's had a lot of discharge and her tail has been sticking out funny. She doesn't have a full udder at all. I've never raised Boer goats before and I'm not sure if it's normal for meat goats (especially first fresheners) to not have a full udder like this. I've definitely noticed her udder get more fleshy but there's just no milk in it. She's been following out in her side's today. Her ligaments have been loosening but still firm. Any thoughts on how close she is?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What dates was she exposed to the buck? 

She should develop quite a bit more udder before kidding. 

How is her body condition under the winter fluff? Are her hips or spine sharp? 

Small amounts of white or clear discharge is normal through pregnancy.


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> What dates was she exposed to the buck?
> 
> She should develop quite a bit more udder before kidding.
> 
> ...


She was exposed September 5th.

Is it normal for their tails to be like that?


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> What dates was she exposed to the buck?
> 
> She should develop quite a bit more udder before kidding.
> 
> ...


Her hips are sticking out more and the area from hips to pins. Ther spine itself isn't sticking out much at all.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahhh okay I was confused because your original post said due in January which has come and gone! So her due date was Feb 2 (http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php)

No other possible later exposure to a buck? Its fine that she is a few days overdue but the lack of udder development is concerning. Do you give loose minerals? Extra selenium?

Loose and floppy tail is perfectly normal at the end of gestation because all the ligaments get very flexible to allow kids to pass through the pelvis. However, a bent tail can be a sign of Selenium deficiency - it's just tough to judge that if she is in late gestation. Failure to produce milk also can be a symptom of Selenium deficiency which is why I asked what you provide for various mineral supplements.


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Ahhh okay I was confused because your original post said due in January which has come and gone! So her due date was Feb 2 (http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php)
> 
> No other possible later exposure to a buck? Its fine that she is a few days overdue but the lack of udder development is concerning. Do you give loose minerals? Extra selenium?
> 
> Loose and floppy tail is perfectly normal at the end of gestation because all the ligaments get very flexible to allow kids to pass through the pelvis. However, a bent tail can be a sign of Selenium deficiency - it's just tough to judge that if she is in late gestation. Failure to produce milk also can be a symptom of Selenium deficiency which is why I asked what you provide for various mineral supplements.


Sorry! Yes her due date was February 2nd. I do supply loose mineral for them. She could've been bred September 28th as well. The breeder told me both those dates. I've never had a goat with it's tail sticking out like that in negative temps, unless they are due very soon. That's mainly why I'm concerned about her. Her tail ligaments did loosen more over night, but I can still feel them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would assume the later due date! A few more weeks to develop the udder. Several of my does are already having loose ligaments and flopping tails and they have at least 6 weeks to kidding.


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> I would assume the later due date! A few more weeks to develop the udder. Several of my does are already having loose ligaments and flopping tails and they have at least 6 weeks to kidding.


Thanks for all you help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just keep an eye on her, that is all you can do.
She would be more towards the later date, but her tail head being so drastic like that, is throwing me off.


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Just keep an eye on her, that is all you can do.
> She would be more towards the later date, but her tail head being so drastic like that, is throwing me off.


Her tail is throwing me off too...


----------

